# dang cuts...new knife!



## jds009 (Mar 7, 2007)

got 4 stitches yesterday, had never had them before, just the glue. its still numb a bit, hurts like hell. im also gonna go buy an ontario fixed blade within the week. dont know how i swung that with my parents right after being cut:naughty:

questions

whats the worst place youve cut yourself & how did you do it?


----------



## Hooligan (Mar 7, 2007)

Being a former Boy Scout, I have my fair share of cuts, mostly thanks to non-locking folding knives (Swiss Army). I had one snap shut on my finger one time. I also managed to hit my left pointer finger with a small hatchet while splitting kindling. Thankfully it wasn't a full stroke...

My most recent cut was while trying to sharpen a small nick out of my Benchmade. I was really leaning into the extra coarse stone on my Lansky kit and I slipped and cut myself pretty good on a knuckle. That sucker is just now getting fully healed up and I did it a few weeks ago (good reason to keep a sharp knife).


----------



## cy (Mar 7, 2007)

don't play with knives, that's how you get hurt! 

it's hard not to with a new blade... when I catch myself playing with a blade. that's when that blade gets put away. 



jds009 said:


> got 4 stitches yesterday, had never had them before, just the glue. its still numb a bit, hurts like hell. im also gonna go buy an ontario fixed blade within the week. dont know how i swung that with my parents right after being cut:naughty:
> 
> questions
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 7, 2007)

Cut twice into my right forefinger yesterday less than 10 seconds after first used the Kershaw ET...... awesome blade ......Little devil.....


----------



## elgarak (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a deep cut and 4 stitches in my left index finger, just below the knuckle. The embarrassing thing was that it happened at 2 in the morning.

Note: Never play with a new knife late at night when you cannot sleep!


----------



## Danbo (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't count the times I've cut myself, so I won't even try. 

The worst thing about cutting yourself, is the involuntary girl-like shriek that comes out of your mouth as you're cutting yourself.  By the way, that same shriek also comes out of your mouth, when you accidently stick a fish hook in your finger.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 7, 2007)

The Kershaw ET is a guaranteed cut waiting to happen. Mine actually came from the vendor with a pack of bandaids!!

I made it about 45 seconds before it bit me!

Bill


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 7, 2007)

worst cut wasn't a knife, but an x-acto razor saw - I was hand holding the work (yeah - I know, dumb) when the saw slipped, and went across the back of my left thumbs knuckle - they is still a nice little notch in the bone that I sawed out in that split second - oh, 25 years yeas ago


----------



## coontai (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate to say it, but it is the best way to learn. I keep learning all the time...


----------



## Knighthood (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a swiss army knife that I use to carry since I was 16 years old ( given to me by my grandfather ). Anyway it folded on me while I was using it and I switched to a locked swiss army knife and never look back since then. 

P.S. I bleed like heck and it hurt like heck too !!


----------



## jds009 (Mar 7, 2007)

i wasnt playing much, i was sharpening my knife ( a cheap schrade) & checked to see if it was sharp on a stick, went right through...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 7, 2007)

are you on Spring break jds?


----------



## jds009 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope, parent teachers conference! im waiting though...get to go get a new knife, camping & such, gonna be nice...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 7, 2007)

jds009 said:


> Nope, parent teachers conference! im waiting though...get to go get a new knife, camping & such, gonna be nice...


next week is our spring break. our end of the nine weeks are on friday so no school, then we get today and tomorow off as our boys basketball is going to state.

i am going "fishing" with a special somone over our spring break.


----------



## ginaz (Mar 7, 2007)

i proved the old saying about dull knives being more dangerous just 30 minutes ago. i was slicing some bread and the knife skipped off the crust instead of biting in and bit right into my tender flesh instead. i bandaided it and thought all was well until a bit later i noticed a puddle of blood on the table where i was reading the paper. soaked all the way through the bandaid and kept running!


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 7, 2007)

ginaz said:


> dull knives being more dangerous


 
I try to explain that to people and they just don't understand me, lol...


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 7, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> I try to explain that to people and they just don't understand me, lol...


 
I have the exact same problem with my parents, their drawer of knives in reality has only what I consider are now butter knives  I almost cut the top of my thumb off once, but since I sharpened the knife recently, it healed pretty micely in about a week.


----------



## Sable (Mar 7, 2007)

Worst cut I've ever had was when a leatherman fell on me from a catwalk several meters above. I wound up with a pretty impressive stab wound on my forearm, but nothing life-changing.

Many, many of my friends and associates have cut themselves with my Benchmade Auto-Stryker. That thing opens with a lot more authority than it looks like, and people tend to drop it.


----------



## highorder (Mar 7, 2007)

according to my records, I have 37 stitches in 8 different places on my hands, with another 26 stitches scattered around my body. 

shop work takes a toll, but at least 14 of those are knife related.


FWIW, my first 11 stitches were courtesy of my brother when I was five years old. he cranked me over the head with a 2x4 and opened up my skull. 11 stitches later, I was back at home eating ice cream.


----------



## dyee (Mar 7, 2007)

When I was young I was playing with my sak and decided to open all the tools. One of the tools opposite the blade was tough to close and my thumb went all the way across the blade. Largest flapper I ever had, almost lost my thumb print that day.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 7, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> next week is our spring break. our end of the nine weeks are on friday so no school, then we get today and tomorow off as our boys basketball is going to state.
> 
> i am going "fishing" with a special somone over our spring break.



hmm...sounds nice! going 'fishing' eh...fun fun fun...gotta love that man 

Higher order, wow...lots of stitches...ive had glue but this was my first stitches...


----------



## DieselDave (Mar 7, 2007)

Loading an open sided trailer I leaned across the side and discovered license plates are a potential weapon. It bit me a couple of inches above the knee. I never felt any pain and only noticed it when I saw my sock was red. 5-6 stiches.


----------



## KSH92474 (Mar 7, 2007)

Worse cut i've gotten was when i was sanding off a cheap paint finish off a CS kukri. Slipped and cut a huge cash that wouldn't stop bleeding. It eventually did, i finished up. Lesson learned is always wear kevlar gloves when working with knives. I have an ontario and i think they are good quality. Edge is good for a fixed blade and im sure they last a long while although i haven't abused mine. Either way, im sure you'll be happy


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 7, 2007)

jds009 said:


> hmm...sounds nice! going 'fishing' eh...fun fun fun...gotta love that man


yes plenty of fun. the only hard part is trying to convince my mom why we should go "fishing" at night instead of the day. she just doesnt really see my point.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 7, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> yes plenty of fun. the only hard part is trying to convince my mom why we should go "fishing" at night instead of the day. she just doesnt really see my point.



haha, good luck with that! now i have that song in my head...garth brooks 
"You & me going fishing in the dark, 
lying on our backs & counting the stars,
where the cool grass grows"
:laughing:


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 8, 2007)

My worst cut was from a Mach 3 razor... I was reaching into a suitcase in the dark, and didn't realize that the razor was in there. I got three very clean cuts through my thumbnail and deep into my thumb. 

Worst injury was a mountain bike handlebar going through my cheek (!) and into my lower jaw.

I just sliced myself pretty good while sharpening my mini-griptillian the other day... it's my first "nice" knife, and it keep suprising me with how well it holds an edge.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Mar 8, 2007)

First and worst cut was with a SAK classic when I was a little over 5. Taught me valuable lesson and was the last time I significantly hurt myself with a knife. It was not until recently that I went back to non-locking pocket knives.


----------



## jds009 (Mar 8, 2007)

vtunderground said:


> Worst injury was a mountain bike handlebar going through my cheek (!) and into my lower jaw.



Ouch, ive been cut alot by my bikes...that would hurt!


----------

